# Leaky gas Conclusion



## InvestigatorLG (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi everybody,

Its been a long time, here is my latest updates about LG. I hope everybody read this cause it will make life easier for everyone.
I still haven't done the SNS thing and it may take another year before I get the appointment for it but honestly at this point Im not even sure I still need it. I was able to get this LG under control! I mean under serious control

Here's how to reduce your LG almost 90%

-WATER

I started drinking only bottle water and it has made a huge difference

-NUTRITION

I almost only eat chicken and baked potatoes haha but seriously you have to be super strick with your diet. Follow the FODMAP diet, no grains rice etc, nothing processed (nothing created by man) but of course you can cheat when you are alone etc cause its impossible not to cheat on some treats but choose when wisely. Dont eat too much before bed. I also skip breakfast. NO ALCOHOL, NO COFFEE, NO EGGS, NO RED MEAT, NO CHEESE, NO MILK PRODUCT, NO JUICE, NO PEANUTS, and others that makes your inside smell worse

-SUPPLEMENTS (very important)

Those supplements will keep your inside smelling way better and more acceptable LG. You can order on the iherb website

Every day twice a day before or after every meal

NOW Goldenseal root, NOW Ginger root, Now Super Enzymes, Fenel seeds,

Everynight before bed

NOW Psyllium husk caps, NOW Calcium and Magnesium softgels, One table spoon of BRAGG apple cedar vinegar, One FLORASTOR probiotic. Glutamine also is good from time to time

-EXERCISE

Kegel8 ems machine from time to time, squats, core and leg training, Running or skipping rope whenever you can

I promise if you follow this, you will like the results

I will keep you posted whenever I have news for the SNS treatment and the results.

One last thing I want to say. LG is a pain but dont let it beat you. Some people loose their legs, some people lose their eye sight. Imagine their pain compare to what we have. We have to accept LG for now and live with it

Be patient medicine evolve every year and LG is becoming more and more known by doctors.

Also on another subjects, check out the recent studies about near death experiences, you will see that this life is just a part of the whole story, enjoy it, be good with others, be strong and enjoy life and it will pay out in the end


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Investigator, weve found out a lot more. Join the leaky gas discord( http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/345410-my-story-and-an-apology/page-2#entry1415218)- scroll down to bottom of second page and click on Candides link. Lotta new discoveries that could help with this condition.


----------



## InvestigatorLG (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks for the invite, Im joining at the moment


----------



## InvestigatorLG (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi, sorry for the long absence, here my latest update. I have now done the surgery for the SNS implant (sacral nerve) and still have it. It's about 4 months now, but unfortunately it helps a little with LG and gas incontinence but definitively not the cure.

Since that failed, next and maybe final step in the leaky gas investigation...*SIBO * I'm currently doing the following treatment with antibiotics for SIBO.

Rifaximin 1200 mg per day x 14 days ( added with 5 g per day Partially Hydrolyzed Guar Gum)
Metronidazole 750 mg per day x 10 days

*** Please read this article *** *** *We should all contact the author of that study* ( Anne-Marie Leroi) the doctor in France. I have her email address, I'm sure you can find it with her name

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5538639/

This is a chance to make things move.

I'll keep you updated in the future.


----------



## Wilwan (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi InvestigatorLG. I'm glad I found this website. Aside for Dr. Anne-Marie Leroi, I think Dr. Eddy Bettermann can help us. He's been sharing links on twitter about flatal incontinence. I've been trying to contact him but no luck at all 😞


----------

